
Fox News has stopped reporting on Coronavirus - dvasdekis
https://aussie.ai/blog/fox-news-has-stopped-reporting-on-coronavirus/
======
nik_0_0
Just because the headline article changed? 1 hour after this is posted, the
word coronavirus still appears 31 times, 8 times above the fold, and once as
the hot topic "coronavirus spreads"... let's cool it.

------
badrabbit
A screenshot of their home page is hardly proof(is it buried under a different
page?). This could just be editorial discretion at hand. Not much happened
after the death of one american was covered on the 29th. My guess is that
their viewers don't care one bit about what happens outside of the US and the
topic does not engage enough viewers/visitors. If it was partisan I would
expect the usual truth-twisting from them.

I think it is best to look at their coverage for a few days before coming to
any conclusion.

~~~
DarmokJalad1701
Wasn't a second death reported today?

~~~
nik_0_0
Yes. You can currently find that on the Fox News front page with the headline
"Coronavirus kills 2nd man in Washington state, officials say".

Edit: Which, FWIW, is next to the article "Virus cases in this country jump by
50 percent in 1 day amid new US warnings"

------
hugh4life
Coronavirus is all over Fox News webpage. It's one of the "hot topics" at the
top. There are a lot of mentions of it.

------
knzhou
This article is fake news. Let's not make a bad situation worse through
disinformation.

------
_bxg1
I'm no Fox News apologist, but this appears to be blatantly false/conspiracy-
mongering. Should aussie.ai be banned from HN?

~~~
dvasdekis
What is the blatantly false proposition? There is a screenshot, and then
another screenshot later.

This parent comment appears to be blatantly false. Should brundolf be banned
from HN?

~~~
_bxg1
The headline in the OP is "Fox News has stopped reporting on Coronavirus" and
then goes on to extrapolate that to a far-fetched conspiracy theory.

Several people have chimed in saying that the virus is all over FN's front
page, it's just no longer the very most prominent headline. So even the base
fact is verifiably false. That's the definition of fake news. And this site
goes beyond that and tries to incite conspiracy-thinking _based_ on this false
fact.

~~~
dvasdekis
I actually agree. We should hold HN posts to a standard of truthfulness, and
perhaps this submission's headline does not meet that standard (irrespective
of the contents of the screenshots).

But in supporting this argument, my question is then: What standards apply to
whom? Are all opinion and thought pieces, given that they are not verifiable,
and they are inherently trying to change the opinion of the reader, therefore
conspiracy thinking? If not, what is the definition?

If conspiracy-thinking is the view that organisations are not operating in the
best interests of the individual, one person's conspiracy-thinking is
therefore another person's whistleblowing.

Thoughts?

~~~
_bxg1
I would define "conspiracy-thinking" as belief-forming that's _driven_ by
fear, even if its proposition can't be totally disproved (truthfully, nothing
can). Or, if you like, belief-forming that neglects to apply Occam's Razor.

But that's an inherently subjective thing. So the only thing that's important
in this case is the intentional propagation of false information.

------
rriepe
On their front page right now:

Matches for "Trump": 19 Matches for "coronavirus": 31

CNN: 13 for Trump, 14 for coronavirus MSNBC: 34 for Trump, 42 for coronavirus

------
pensatoio
This is fake news and is demonstrably false.

------
whatanattitude
This is false. And anyone posting partisan nonsense go look at foxnews. It’s
loaded with corona news.

------
29athrowaway
Because people at the top are losing money so they need the perception of risk
to go away.

------
anonsivalley652
Clickbait, misrepresenting or exaggerated headlines and weak, stretching
statements anger / disappoint me because they demonstrate a lack of integrity.
Also, free speech has absolutely nothing to do with what content a company
chooses to display. Wouldn't a more factual headline, as mentioned on John
Oliver a few hours prior to this writing, be "Fox News downplayed, misinformed
viewers and trivialized COVID-19"? FN may not have yet started practicing
journalistic integrity, but that's beside the point.

------
clumsysmurf
Rush Limbaugh claimed it was the common cold, and that Dr. Nancy Messonnier
was part of the deep state to undermine the president.

Laura Ingraham accused the Democrate of weaponizing fear over the issue.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/right-wing-media-spreads-
con...](https://www.businessinsider.com/right-wing-media-spreads-conspiracy-
and-deny-risk-of-coronavirus-2020-2)

------
austhrow743
Makes just as much sense to me that being concerned about corona virus is
something they've identified as being associated with the blue tribe, and have
decided to cut it out all on their own.

~~~
_bxg1
Getting infected to own the libs

~~~
whatanattitude
Go look at foxnews clown. There’s plenty of corona articles.

